# 5HP Briggs...



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Can somebody tell me how to install a new fuel pickup tub thats goes to the bottom of the fuel tank?Part#391813...Plastic trumpet shape...


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Assuming you have already taken off the old one, this is what you need to do.
First slide the new clip onto the metal fuel pipe. Then heat the end of the new pickup tube in hot water and push it onto the the metal pipe. Slide the clip down over the plastic tube where the groove is on the metal pipe and you're done!


----------

